# Where to send supporting documents Sydney – Canada or CIC London?



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

I sent simplified application to CIC – London on Apr-2007, now they sent me 120 days letter to submit all the documents. Do I have to send the documents to London office again or it should be send to Sydney – Canada. The reason for my confusion is Checklist (IMM5612E) is guiding to send all the documents to Sydney – Canada!! 

There was no clear instruction in the letetr received from CIC-London


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EE-India said:


> I sent simplified application to CIC – London on Apr-2007, now they sent me 120 days letter to submit all the documents. Do I have to send the documents to London office again or it should be send to Sydney – Canada. The reason for my confusion is Checklist (IMM5612E) is guiding to send all the documents to Sydney – Canada!!
> 
> There was no clear instruction in the letetr received from CIC-London


They should be sent to Sydney, NS.


----------

